# What *is* your personal n+1 bike? (Pics please)



## CanucksTraveller (18 Jun 2020)

So you want another bike, of course you do, you're a cyclist and whether you have 1 bike or 8 bikes in the garage there's bound to be at least one that you don't yet own that just gives you an itch that might have to be scratched. 

Current difficulties on supply aside, and realistically speaking (this isn't a fantasy bike at any budget thread), what is currently tempting you to sign a cheque and make it yours? 

I'll kick off with something that I'm tempted by, it was initially inspired by the lovely blue and orange Pashley cruiser owned by @Mrs M. I now really fancy the Pashley Speed 5: 





Let's see pics of your next (possible, maybe) desired purchase!


----------



## Ian H (18 Jun 2020)

No pictures because it hasn't been built yet. It will be shiny.


----------



## netman (18 Jun 2020)

Currently saving my pennies for an Orbea Gain... I'd like to think it would be the carbon 'M', but more likely to be the D50...


----------



## Gunk (18 Jun 2020)

I’m just in the middle of building my N+1 bike at the moment, a 1962 Claud Butler Olympic, it’ll have a mixture of original 1960’s and later 1970’s components. it’s what the French call a “Demi-course” so a half way house between a road bike and a racing bike, so it’ll have mudguards and a rack, only 5 speed. Do I have a need for it? not really, do I want it in my garage? absolutely!


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jun 2020)

I was almost on the point of pulling the trigger on a Ribble Endurance 725 Disc on the bike to work scheme when Covid hit. My size is now out of stock until October


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Jun 2020)

Genesis Tour de Fer 30 





The specification is virtually identical to this massively-converted PlanetX Kaffenback (aka Kaffenstein) that was stolen in the middle of its first tour.
That bike opened up the world to me and I'm still bitter as hell about it 4 years on.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’m just in the middle of building my N+1 bike at the moment, a 1962 Claud Butler Olympic, it’ll have a mixture of original 1960’s and later 1970’s components. it’s what the French call a “Demi-course” so a half way house between a road bike and a racing bike, so it’ll have mudguards and a rack, only 5 speed. Do I have a need for it, not really, do I want it in my garage, absolutely!
> 
> View attachment 530876


"_Only 5 speed_" - With those long horizontal dropouts the frame would be ideal for a singlespeed bike! (No nasty chain tensioner needed.)


----------



## monkers (19 Jun 2020)

Oooh a bike porn thread - right up my street.

I bought my n+1 a few days ago. The colour is not my first choice, and it doesn't photograph well, but it's quite a machine. Trek Emonda SL4.


----------



## Gunk (19 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> "_Only 5 speed_" - With those long horizontal dropouts the frame would be ideal for a singlespeed bike! (No nasty chain tensioner needed.)



That was my first thought, but I want to keep some originality so made the decision to keep it a 5 speeder. A single speed will perhaps be my N+2


----------



## DCBassman (19 Jun 2020)

Being firmly in the flat-bar camp, and not flush with cash, I get to cobble my own together!
Wouldn't mind something akin to my Scott, but with mechanical discs, Spyres.


----------



## oldkit (19 Jun 2020)

A frame made from 853 tubing for a start, I let a thorn 853 audax slip through my fingers a while back, being always cash light, I now regret not being able to find the extra££s.
However, if I should win the Lottery Big Time, I would have a frame made and I've a hankering to try a Rohloff , preferably with a belt drive. 
However, back in the real world, I have something in line a bit more down to earth.
I'll post details if it comes to fruition.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Jun 2020)

Very seriously considering this: 






Would not be delivered until mid-August at earliest, so I might just hang on until next year, but then will Brexit screw things up?


----------



## netman (19 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Very seriously considering this:
> 
> View attachment 531018
> 
> ...



Or do what I think I'll do and wait a few months - all the coronacyclists will be selling the very expensive bikes they bought for less than half price, probably having covered less than 50 miles!


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jun 2020)

My 2014 Whyte Montpellier. The absolute dogs for me. It would always be my N+1 but not made anymore. 😢


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2020)

Condor Gran Fondo Ti.  No longer made but on a permanent watch on flea bay!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2020)

Nowhere to store it, but a DF carbon fibre velomobile would be a nice “different” one to have in the collection.


----------



## Gunk (19 Jun 2020)

N+1 is coming on well


----------



## postman (19 Jun 2020)

In my dreams.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> N+1 is coming on well
> 
> View attachment 531025
> 
> ...


Nice colours and a proper gear changer .


----------



## Landsurfer (19 Jun 2020)

In my dreams ......


----------



## Dwn (19 Jun 2020)

We are mulling over selling the second car, and buying one of these. Good for shopping and the grandchildren!


----------



## Gunk (19 Jun 2020)

Dwn said:


> We are mulling over selling the second car, and buying one of these. Good for shopping and the grandchildren!
> View attachment 531031



The chosen mode of transport for the trendy young North Oxford Mums.


----------



## Venod (19 Jun 2020)

Just bought a 2019 Synapse with a good discount from Pauls, but always on the lookout to build/restore something, I may build some light wheels for the Synapse before N+1, no deep rims or garish stickers though.


----------



## Landsurfer (19 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> The chosen mode of transport for the trendy young North Oxford Mums.


South Yorkshire Hunny Mummy's as well .... big electric motor ....


----------



## Dwn (19 Jun 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> South Yorkshire Hunny Mummy's as well .... big electric motor ....


Be the Glasgow grandparents in our case. Doesn't sound as good


----------



## wafter (19 Jun 2020)

All off the menu for a variety of reasons, but I'd love a 'bent bike, trike or velomobile like this lovely Quest:


----------



## Gunk (19 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Condor Gran Fondo Ti.  No longer made but on a permanent watch on flea bay!
> View attachment 531023



I'd be up for one of those, stunning!


----------



## velohomme (19 Jun 2020)

MY 1976 Mercier. N+2 lockdown project Bianchi almost completed.


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> I'd be up for one of those, stunning!


Hands off!!


----------



## jowwy (19 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Condor Gran Fondo Ti.  No longer made but on a permanent watch on flea bay!
> View attachment 531023


It’s fugly.........for all the comments you make about other people owning black bikes etc etc and then you like that 🤢


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Jun 2020)

Well, I only got my N+1 a month or so ago, and with nigh on 1000 miles on it, it's been great. This thread gives me another chance to show it off 







I've therefore got absolutely no reason to hanker after a lovely titanium single speed...


----------



## Gunk (19 Jun 2020)

Wow, that's a mahoosive frame!


----------



## overmind (19 Jun 2020)

I would quite like a Swing Bike.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQyXDd-kPMw


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Wow, that's a mahoosive frame!



[_Hmm, how to get approval for a bespoke bike..._]

"How much? Of course not!"

"But darling, it's impossible for me to get one that fits me from a shop"

"Are you sure???"

"Oh, yes, I've tried absolutely *everywhere*"

"Well, if there's no other possibility..."

[_Goes off to bike fitting_]


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2020)

Van Nicholas Skieron Ultegra Di2


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> The chosen mode of transport for the trendy young North Oxford Mums.





Landsurfer said:


> South Yorkshire Hunny Mummy's as well .... big electric motor ....



But infinitely better than them being out in an X5 or Range Rover though. The other popular choice for the big-sunglasses wearing posh Mummy. If they're riding a Bakfiet instead, good on them.


----------



## Slick (19 Jun 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Van Nicholas Skieron Ultegra Di2
> View attachment 531065


Now that's a n+1.


----------



## HLaB (19 Jun 2020)

Ive an itching for a gravel bike (victim of fashion ) aka a more relaxed cyclocross bike; if only I had money/room this would be first on my list.






http://www.albannach.cc/frameworks/


----------



## flake99please (19 Jun 2020)

Probably a custom painted (desert DPM) Hummingbird folder for me (image of regular paint option for reference).


----------



## si_c (19 Jun 2020)

Been hankering for a Trek Madone for a while, I really like the colour scheme of the SL6, but playing around with the Project One site, I quite like this. Not going to happen of course, but still.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2020)

Slick said:


> Now that's a n+1.


Indeed. I purposely went for Ultegra then Dura Ace. It becomes a very serious money exercise business if I was to get the bike as I would ride it constantly and with the price of DA consumables


----------



## Slick (20 Jun 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed. I purposely went for Ultegra then Dura Ace. It becomes a very serious money exercise business if I was to get the bike as I would ride it constantly and with the price of DA consumables


Oooft, I think I drooled a bit. 

https://www.vannicholas.com/road-bikes/skeiron


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Jun 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Van Nicholas Skieron Ultegra Di2
> View attachment 531065


I test rode one of those once. It was nice, and surprisingly quick, but the press-fit BB put me off. I never want to go back to those days again.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I test rode one of those once. It was nice, and surprisingly quick, but the press-fit BB put me off. I never want to go back to those days again.


Yep I'm in agreement with that? However...needs must and all that


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Jun 2020)

I’d quite like one of these. I don’t need it - but I could just go out to the garage and look at it every so often.


----------



## StuAff (20 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Nowhere to store it, but a DF carbon fibre velomobile would be a nice “different” one to have in the collection.
> 
> View attachment 531024


Yup, same here. Either that, or an Alpha 7, I think....





Oh, and one of these. Yes, I know I've got one already, but I'd like another one…




PF30 BB, for the press-fit haters. Mine has been zero trouble in four and a half years of riding, mind.... T47 (threaded, but with support for oversized shells like the press-fit standards) is an option.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jun 2020)

overmind said:


> I would quite like a Swing Bike.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQyXDd-kPMw



I've ridden one of those, built by Wobbly John for Hilldodger, both formerly of this parish. They ride surprisingly well, even with the wheels a foot out of track.
My fantasy n+1 would be a Lotus bike, with a 'bent trike as a second best. I might have to settle for a Moulton.


----------



## Sharky (20 Jun 2020)

I posted this 6 years ago - still saving up for it ...

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/n-1.152464/


----------



## Gunk (20 Jun 2020)

N+2 is also waiting (currently hanging on my sons wall), it was Bernie Eisel’s 2013 Tour de France bike. I’ve been slowly collecting the correct era Dura Ace bits, to finally build it to as close as possible to its original specification. It’ll be too big for me, but the build is an itch I’ve been wanting to scratch.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jun 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Well, I only got my N+1 a month or so ago, and with nigh on 1000 miles on it, it's been great. This thread gives me another chance to show it off
> 
> View attachment 531057
> 
> ...


mm - that second one looks like it's already been in a collision/shunted something.
Deliberate to deter thieves?


----------



## qigong chimp (20 Jun 2020)

BikeFriday pakit


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (20 Jun 2020)

Quite fancy an Independent Fabrication bike. Probably a gravel-type frame, in either ti or Colombia XCr steel equivalent


----------



## G3CWI (20 Jun 2020)

I could not resist.


----------



## Soltydog (20 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Condor Gran Fondo Ti.  No longer made but on a permanent watch on flea bay!
> View attachment 531023


I'm looking for a new winter/commuter bike & recently saw a van nic frame set on eBay that would have made a lovely bike, but got outbid last second ☹️ Now I'm looking at other ti options, don't want to spend mega bucks again, but that Condor is a beaut 👍 If you see a 60cm model for sale, let me know, it'll be too big for you 😂


----------



## Mrs M (20 Jun 2020)




----------



## vickster (20 Jun 2020)

Soltydog said:


> I'm looking for a new winter/commuter bike & recently saw a van nic frame set on eBay that would have made a lovely bike, but got outbid last second ☹ Now I'm looking at other ti options, don't want to spend mega bucks again, but that Condor is a beaut 👍 If you see a 60cm model for sale, let me know, it'll be too big for you 😂


Isn't there a 60cm Ti in the classifieds?


----------



## Soltydog (20 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Isn't there a 60cm Ti in the classifieds?


Yes, & luckily it's just over budget at the moment 😂I can get £2k c2w voucher in September + little cash might get me something else nice, but not sure I want to commute on something that expensive 🤔


----------



## Hugh Jampton (21 Jun 2020)

Agree with ianrauk, the Skeiron is a lovely looking bike. A friend's son has bought the frame and looking to build with electronics and deep rim carbon wheels. 

Another for me is a Carbon Canyon Endurance




In red with black everything else. Phwoar!


----------



## Gunk (21 Jun 2020)

N+1 nearly finished


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2020)

I'd quite like to try one of these. Hub geared, 531 frame, simple design...





But to be honest there's no bike I really fancy as an N+1 right now. I only bought my Boredom Team Carbon because it was cheap, not because I especially desired it, and because of that it's not getting much use right now. I've determined that 9 bikes is ample, and will not be adding any more to the fleet, no matter how cheap, unless it really gets my pulse racing.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I'd quite like to try one of these. Hub geared, 531 frame, simple design...
> 
> View attachment 531630
> 
> But to be honest there's no bike I really fancy as an N+1 right now. I only bought my Boredom Team Carbon because it was cheap, not because I especially desired it, and because of that it's not getting much use right now. I've determined that 9 bikes is ample, and will not be adding any more to the fleet, no matter how cheap, unless it really gets my pulse racing.



Oh for the ability to have the space for 9 bikes!
I'd probably still only have 3...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Jun 2020)

Here's my father's 75th birthday present (from a few years ago): Varonha Reynolds 853 with stainless steel highlights, Newvex lugs, Campagnolo Potenza groupset and some Berthoud & VO finishing kit.
Traditional design - 73 degree parallel - with modern gears and brakes that work well: old meets new
We were delighted with how it turned out: the shop who put it together kindly did a photo gallery too - 
View: https://www.facebook.com/thebicycleworks/photos/a.1781100341901765/1781100821901717/?type=3&theater


----------



## Gunk (22 Jun 2020)

Fantastic photos, I’ve found it’s quite difficult to photograph bikes successfully. Those shots have given me some good ideas


----------



## Gunk (22 Jun 2020)

N+1 is finally finished, test ride this afternoon!


----------



## DSK (23 Jun 2020)

For me, I'm toying with getting a 'used' one of these, a TREK Madone 9.0. There's current 2 for sale in my size.






I have a soft spot for Trek and whilst I can't justify the above (as I have lovely Giant Propel), its cheaper than the more exotic versions. There's always a few advertised but the matt black is not my cup of tea and in my eyes, the glossy red/white is the only colour the above should be available in.

When going up a level things like Bianchi's Aria and Oltre make the exotic Trek Madone versions look rather expensive.


----------



## confusedcyclist (23 Jun 2020)

I went ahead and bought my dream (e)bike. So I think that's me out of the bike market for 3 years at least. I might be tempted to buy a proper dentist road bike when my finances recover. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## YellowV2 (23 Jun 2020)

si_c said:


> Been hankering for a Trek Madone for a while, I really like the colour scheme of the SL6, but playing around with the Project One site, I quite like this. Not going to happen of course, but still.
> View attachment 531103


Now that is Fugly!


----------



## Gunk (23 Jun 2020)

YellowV2 said:


> Now that is Fugly!



It’s not my cup of tea, but each to their own. It’s a broad church here.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> It’s not my cup of tea, but each to their own. It’s a broad church here.


And anyway, it probably looks ok in the dark.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Jun 2020)

Just goes to show that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I think the Madone looks phenomenal especially in the team red and white colours.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Jun 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Just goes to show that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I think the Madone looks phenomenal especially in the team red and white colours.


I agree. It also looks fantastic in the graphite colour they sell it in.

I’m just not sure about the green/pink fade colour scheme.


----------



## si_c (23 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I agree. It also looks fantastic in the graphite colour they sell it in.
> 
> I’m just not sure about the green/pink fade colour scheme.


I know, I love the red and white it's gorgeous, and I'd probably get that, but that colour way just pops out in a way I really like too.


----------



## YellowV2 (24 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> It’s not my cup of tea, but each to their own. It’s a broad church here.


True enough, however IMO most of these modern designs are awful and the Trek designs especially.


----------



## monkers (24 Jun 2020)

YellowV2 said:


> True enough, however IMO most of these modern designs are awful and the Trek designs especially.



To be fair, some of the Trek designs are really nice, but some are less so. I bought a Trek Domain 4. I loved the paint it was gorgeous, but it had a fault and I didn't like the ride, so I returned it. I bought a Trek Emonda instead, the paint is boring but it's a great bike otherwise. Oh, and I got a very good discount, so an easy decision. Why are so many bikes now this matt grey colour scheme? I find them a bit boring, but I guess there must be a very good number of folk who love them.

The Trek Project 1 includes a palette of colours and they allow customers to create their own custom scheme and then make it for them. So if any of us see a Trek in a non-standard paint colourway, and we don't like it, it's not entirely Trek's fault.


----------



## the_mikey (24 Jun 2020)

si_c said:


> Been hankering for a Trek Madone for a while, I really like the colour scheme of the SL6, but playing around with the Project One site, I quite like this. Not going to happen of course, but still.
> View attachment 531103




It's a looker, but what colour kit are you gonna ride with that?


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jun 2020)

I'm not really keen on red,but I like this bike.Not the wheels though 😁

View: https://twitter.com/roadphil/status/1275316526585982977?s=19


----------



## the_mikey (24 Jun 2020)

I mean I do quite fancy a Trek Madone, or a Giant TCR advanced pro1, or something fancy, and then there's the Tern GSD!


----------



## MahatmaAndhi (24 Jun 2020)

I'm comin' straight outta Brompton.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2020)

I was about to order my dream bike/frame before I broke my leg, Mercian 'Audax Special' light tourer


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I agree. It also looks fantastic in the graphite colour they sell it in.
> 
> I’m just not sure about the green/pink fade colour scheme.


Agreed. Looks like tubes have been made with toothpaste.


----------



## Hover Fly (24 Jun 2020)

It’s not built yet, but lugless, 631OS, and fitted out with the best from the late 80s or early nineties, Suntourgears, Campagnolo large flange Triomphe hubs, (I know where there is a pair NOS). Just got to decide on the builder and color.


----------



## PapaZita (24 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I was about to order my dream bike/frame before I broke my leg, Mercian 'Audax Special' light tourer
> 
> 
> View attachment 532079



I used to love Mercian’s online frame customiser app. My n+1 might look a bit like this:


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2020)

PapaZita said:


> I used to love Mercian’s online frame customiser app. My n+1 might look a bit like this:
> 
> View attachment 532179


They're only about 20 miles away from me, there was a local shop (Sid Mottram's) used to have gorgeous bikes in the window. The 'top of the range' bikes frames in there were built for him by Mercian Cycles, I think the cheaper ones were Holdsworth built (all badged as 'Sid Mottram' Leicester though)


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Jun 2020)

monkers said:


> Why are so many bikes now this matt grey colour scheme? I find them a bit boring, but I guess there must be a very good number of folk who love them.



It's a shame isn't it, I think it's probably just that grey or black are the least divisive colours and therefore least likely to sit in stock than say, lime green. It's not necessarily that people actively prefer it over anything else, or that's my suspicion. Your Trek is lovely, but it would be lovelier still in red, or purple, or *something* funky! 

My daughter is glad that the palette on the Trek children's range is more diverse... her N+1 was always "anything, so long as it's pink and purple".


----------



## BalkanExpress (28 Jun 2020)

si_c said:


> I know, I love the red and white it's gorgeous, and I'd probably get that, but that colour way just pops out in a way I really like too.



The Green/Pink reminds me of a colour scheme Gazelle used in the 1990’s but with a current twist


----------



## Jimidh (28 Jun 2020)

I took delivery of this on Thursday. Ridden it twice now and it’s awesome.

Unfortunately it will be in the garage for the next 6 weeks as I came off another bike yesterday and I’m now nursing a wee broken collarbone.


----------



## Gunk (28 Jun 2020)

My finished N+1 with new bar tape and reunited with it’s original Campag Gran Sport 5 Speed Rear derailleur. It rides as good as it looks!


----------



## bitsandbobs (28 Jun 2020)

Mason Definition. Lovely bit of speedy aluminium!


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

My N+1 is maybe a little bit less exotic... It's something that doesn't quite exist yet - I have specs in mind, it's just getting the bits and building the bike. Basically I want a MTB but with gearing for the flat as a winter / mucky road / crappy road surface bike that has the capability to do some trails and bridleways.

13 inch hardtail frame & forks
26 inch wheels, maybe 24, it's kind of borderline given the frame size
Disc brakes, not fussed whether mechanical or hydraulic
44-32-22 triple up front
11-34 nine speed on the back
Trigger shifters

I've been thinking about this for a good year and a half now. Trouble is, a lot of junior bikes are too small / have the wrong gearing / only single chainring, and the adult bikes are too big. Don't see the point of buying a new bike only to strip half the components off, so looking for a used bike as a donor. Plus it will likely be the least used bike in my fleet, so I don't want to spend oodles. Budget for this is quite tight.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> 11-34 nine speed on the back


Something I found when sorting both mine to 9-speed is that the 11-34t and 11-36t cassettes, if Shimano, have some uneven jumps between ratios. But the cassette does come in 12-36t, and this version is pretty smooth right across, and give you two extra teeth to boot!
Edit: if you can do with 8-speed 11-34 and don't mind said gear jumps too much, then I have the cassette and appropriate flat-bar shifters/brakes just sitting here in a box. And the rd, come to that...The levers work fine on mechanical discs.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Something I found when sorting both mine to 9-speed is that the 11-34t and 11-36t cassettes, if Shimano, have some uneven jumps between ratios. But the cassette does come in 12-36t, and this version is pretty smooth right across, and give you two extra teeth to boot!
> Edit: if you can do with 8-speed 11-34 and don't mind said gear jumps too much, then I have the cassette and appropriate flat-bar shifters/brakes just sitting here in a box. And the rd, come to that...The levers work fine on mechanical discs.



Hmm, well my hybrid runs the 11-34 shimano 9-speed, so I guess I'm used to it. But a 12-36 sounds much better, bearing in mind that I hardly use the 11. And this bike, by the time I get all the gubbins on it, will be heavier than the hybrid.

Appreciate the offer of parts though. 

But let me find a donor bike first, and then see where I go. Looking around, most junior frames of that ilk are only 7 speed, so space between the dropouts might be an issue. No point getting bits now, only to find that they don't fit...

And that's assuming I can fit a FD to a frame that comes fitted with a single chainring, as so many of them seem to.


----------



## MahatmaAndhi (30 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> 13 inch hardtail frame & forks
> 26 inch wheels, maybe 24, it's kind of borderline given the frame size
> Disc brakes, not fussed whether mechanical or hydraulic
> 44-32-22 triple up front
> ...



This sounds like a mini-29er. It would be interesting to see it finished.


----------



## Tripster (30 Jun 2020)

I would have the Condor Super Acciaio disc, or even the rim braked version 🙂


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2020)

MahatmaAndhi said:


> This sounds like a mini-29er. It would be interesting to see it finished.



It would have to be, as this undertall girl needs "shrunk in a boil wash" bikes. 

Am hoping I can find a suitable donor bike.


----------



## wheresthetorch (1 Jul 2020)

I quite like this Cinelli - not many affordable bikes around with Campagnolo option these days, since Bianchi seem to have gone all Shimano on us.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2020)

wheresthetorch said:


> I quite like this Cinelli - not many affordable bikes around with Campagnolo option these days, since Bianchi seem to have gone all Shimano on us.
> 
> View attachment 533498



Lovely bike, and a much better colour than that horrid Bianchi Celeste.


----------



## wheresthetorch (1 Jul 2020)

ianrauk said:


> that horrid Bianchi Celeste.


How dare you, sir? Why, if you were in range I'd jolly well slap you with one of me gloves, sir.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2020)

wheresthetorch said:


> How dare you, sir? Why, if you were in range I'd jolly well slap you with one of me gloves, sir.




Ha.. You and who's army?
Thing is.. my dear partner... her bike is one of those horrid celeste colour Bianchis.. and she won't let me get rid of it for her


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Ha.. You and who's army?
> Thing is.. my dear partner... her bike is one of those horrid celeste colour Bianchis.. and she won't let me get rid of it for her


A nice colour if you wast a bike to match yer 'Strat'


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jul 2020)

Looking at this for continuing my commuting after all this Covid is over.
All sold out but can wait until next year.
Seems to tick all the boxes 
Mr M is keen on an e road bike, (but not on the prices)


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Jul 2020)

I find my carbon road frame uninspiring. I'd swap it for a modern lightweight steel one. Except it would have to be new, to have a 1 1/8" threadless steerer. And 853.

/browses Argos Racing Cycles website

£1850!


----------



## DCBassman (3 Jul 2020)

Probably better Celeste than sunburst...


----------



## Algarvecycling (3 Jul 2020)

My recent purchase, I fell for it the moment I saw it...


----------



## MonsterEnergy (3 Jul 2020)




----------



## Hugh Jampton (4 Jul 2020)

After watching GCN's 10 most beautiful bikes, i think I need to change my earlier answer.





That frame colour is gorgeous. I really like the look of the new SRAM Red AXS too. Although there must be Velominati rule against SRAM groupset and Campag wheels?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

Oooo, that's lovely. Mind, it's a red bike, and I love red bikes.

I have four red bikes.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Jul 2020)

Hugh Jampton said:


> After watching GCN's 10 most beautiful bikes, i think I need to change my earlier answer.
> 
> View attachment 534055
> 
> That frame colour is gorgeous. I really like the look of the new SRAM Red AXS too. Although there must be Velominati rule against SRAM groupset and Campag wheels?



There is no such thing as a beautiful bike with discs. 

Otherwise,


----------



## Sniper68 (4 Jul 2020)

I have just finished building my N+1.
Lynskey R480 Di2/hydraulic brakes.





I had an itch to build a Ti bike for a while and now i have one
My next project,if I decide to do one in a couple or three years will be one of these:-
Custom built Spoon Izoard RR:-




I have an Allu CX,a Carbon and Ti Road bikes so I might go for the Steel Spoon.Just a thought at the minute but we always need an N+1!!!


----------



## VJOCK (5 Jul 2020)

Currently it is an m5 midracer followed by a quest followerd by a canyon.


----------



## Trek_Girl (5 Jul 2020)

si_c said:


> Been hankering for a Trek Madone for a while, I really like the colour scheme of the SL6, but playing around with the Project One site, I quite like this. Not going to happen of course, but still.
> View attachment 531103


That is awesome 🤩


----------



## DRM (5 Jul 2020)

The timeless myth
The only steel frame with tubes with a star section still
Master





My dream N+1, an absolute classic with a modern twist, if wishes were £10 notes I’d be ordering one right now.


----------



## ballbag (3 Aug 2020)

I got myself a Triban RC500 from Decathlon at the start of lockdown to see if I enjoyed it, and I loved it! So I have just used some of the money I have saved during lockdown to treat myself to this...


----------



## kingrollo (4 Aug 2020)

My Kuota Khydra - had a few teething problems - but a total joy to ride


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Aug 2020)




----------



## Milkfloat (4 Aug 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Very seriously considering this:
> 
> View attachment 531018
> 
> ...



I did it - got it last week. No more N+1 for a little while.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oooo, that's lovely. Mind, it's a red bike, and I love red bikes.
> 
> I have four red bikes.



Well, no more N+1 for me either.

I now have five red bikes. 

The hardtail idea went straight out of the window when I managed to snaffle a late 90s rigid MTB with 24" wheels for £25 at the local tip previous week. The drivetrain (5-speed freewheel) is borked and axles knackered, but frame and forks are perfectly fine, so am building up to my taste and needs.

New wheelset with QR skewers and freehub
8-speed 11-30 cassette
44-32-22 triple
Trigger shifters
Ergon GR2 grips (or something else of that ilk)
New bars
New seatpost & saddle
Possible new RD, as not sure the existing one will go 8 speed

It's currently a bare frame, as I'm waiting for parts to become available. But should make me a fine winter bike.


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2020)

This was mine. A retirement present to myself.
A Condor Classico, Columbus SLX frame and fork, with Campagnolo Chorus running gear, hand built wheels, Brooks Swift saddle.😁


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 539772
> 
> This was mine. A retirement present to myself.
> A Condor Classico, Columbus SLX frame and fork, with Campagnolo Chorus running gear, hand built wheels, Brooks Swift saddle.😁


Beautiful!


----------



## Gunk (4 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 539772
> 
> This was mine. A retirement present to myself.
> A Condor Classico, Columbus SLX frame and fork, with Campagnolo Chorus running gear, hand built wheels, Brooks Swift saddle.😁



That is a lovely bike!


----------



## Paulus (4 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> That is a lovely bike!





avecReynolds531 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you both. It rides like a dream. So smooth. And a proper crossbar!


----------

